# Moonlight Sonata with an ethnic instrument



## Cincela

Hello
I am an ethnic music performer...
I try to perform moonlight sonata an ethnic instrument with my friend...

If you can give feedback "how it feels by an classical music lovers, I am glad"


----------



## zlya

I find that Moonlight Sonata, while beautiful, is a bit overplayed. Have you explored any other pieces in the art music repertoire?


----------



## Cincela

I studied to play fur elise(Beethoven), badinerie (Bach), hungary dance no 5 (Brahms), well-tempered clavier prelude 2 (Bach), Flight of bumblebee (Korsakov)

Fur Elise published Şelpe Method 2

Others have not recorded yet.


----------



## Guest

Cincela said:


> Hello
> I am an ethnic music performer...
> I try to perform moonlight sonata an ethnic instrument with my friend...
> 
> If you can give feedback "how it feels by an classical music lovers, I am glad"


Yeh, I thought it was great and should not be compared to the Piano sound, I will check out your other videos on U T, I hope you played the 1st mov! interesting to see what sound you get for the slow mov, I shall look. you are a good player.


----------



## Amy

Awweessoome!


----------



## Krummhorn

Cincela,

Wonderful performance ... thanks for sharing this with the community here. Can you explain a bit about the instruments that were used in this recording?


----------



## Frasier

Just one catch that tends to comment on the musicianship here. 

Nice try but... the last movement of the C# min sonata so utterly integrates with the first movement that it doesn't make much sense on its own.


----------



## Guest

Frasier said:


> Just one catch that tends to comment on the musicianship here.
> 
> Nice try but... the last movement of the C# min sonata so utterly integrates with the first movement that it doesn't make much sense on its own.


You are right, but this is an eclectic performance not a complete work the same could be said about just any movement played by itself


----------



## Cincela

Thanks for all comments. Yes, this is an eclectic performance. I didn't try firs movement but i tried another beethoven piece "fur elise". I'll upload this video to UT.

My instrument is baglama. Bağlama is an main instrument for Turkish people. Today, mostly Bağlama is played with a plectrum. However, Playing bağlama with hands is an conventional technic for 2000 years. Recently, this technic are forgotten (since 50 years).

Playing Bağlama with hands (no plectrum) is called "Şelpe"

Şelpe contain 3 different technic. There is one technic that is called "finger pushing" (known as tapping in world) in moonlight video. This tapping technic have been played for 150 year especially by west Anatolia people.

In this video there are two kind baglama. Soprano baglama with steel string and tenor baglama wired steel string.

Some details on http://www.erolparlak.com.tr/eng/baglama.php


----------

